# What are these



## BeeBOB22 (Mar 1, 2017)

First year beekeeper, checked hive today and found these cells. I have them on 2 frames,3 cells all together, are they new queens? Should i split? What to do? Thx


----------



## BeeBOB22 (Mar 1, 2017)

This one sems capped


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

They are Queen cells.
They are going to replace the old Queen.
Do a split by removing the old Queen and leaving the cells in the main hive.
OR
If it is a strong hive or you have another hive you could also pull one of the frames with a cell and add 2 frames from another hive to start 2 hives.


----------

